# Tidal Surge Maniac Mullet CONTEST!!!!!!!



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Ok we need a name for our new color coming out. So here is what we are going to do. Just post what you think we should call it. Then, we will go thru the list and pick out the top ones that we like. I will put up a final post with a poll on it. That way everyone can vote. The creator of the winning name will recieve 5 Maniac Mullets of your choice and a Tidal Surge Hat. 
So please, lets stay on the subject of naming the bait.

Here is the color.


----------



## knowphish (Jul 10, 2008)

Hot Green Tomato!!!


----------



## diaz-boy (Jan 20, 2012)

Salt waters latin action


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Lonnie says Peacock


----------



## lunardds (Dec 20, 2011)

Tequila Sunrise


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Watermelon Fats


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Candy Apple


----------



## 10thMountain_Alex (Oct 11, 2011)

"green monster" can we post more than one name?


----------



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

Swamp Thing


----------



## carwich (Jan 3, 2008)

Game Over.....because thats what its gonna be when we start chuncking that bad boyyyyyyyyyy.....


----------



## Andco (Mar 7, 2009)

Watermelon Tiger Maniac


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

DEATH by HOOKnMOUTH


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

watermelon limit


----------



## Salvatrout (Nov 30, 2011)

Nuclear Melon


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Margarita swirl


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

Totty fruity


----------



## spots (Dec 16, 2010)

Sargent major


----------



## JordanVincent10 (Jan 27, 2012)

Slime Fire


----------



## UH_FishSlayer (Feb 4, 2011)

Crazy Frog


----------



## merle (Jul 13, 2010)

Green machine


----------



## JordanVincent10 (Jan 27, 2012)

Amphibian Fire


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Monster melon


----------



## fishmaster911 (Feb 1, 2010)

Chile lime !


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

Rainbow


----------



## hernandezjd (Jun 17, 2010)

"Latino Minnow" ( pronounce in Spanish accent "meeeno") lol


----------



## limithunter (Mar 20, 2011)

maniac mullet now available in Hot Salsa


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Hot mullet


----------



## fastfreddymustangs (Jul 8, 2011)

Sour Apple Sunrise


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

margarita maniac


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

greedy green


----------



## Tx Swamp Sniper (Jan 9, 2011)

Incredible Hulk


----------



## FLATLANDER21 (Jan 1, 2009)

nuclear mullet


----------



## markhoutx (May 26, 2006)

Melon, Maniac Melon, Alien , Trout Green


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

fastfreddymustangs said:


> Sour Apple Sunrise


 X2........I've got nothin


----------



## jherna6714 (Feb 23, 2011)

The pescador mullet


----------



## Tx Swamp Sniper (Jan 9, 2011)

Kryptonite


----------



## BCSurf (Jul 13, 2011)

Texas Tiger


----------



## ezgon (Aug 11, 2005)

Watermelon Tide


----------



## knowphish (Jul 10, 2008)

ENVY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## limithunter (Mar 20, 2011)

Caterpillar Hunter,


----------



## JordanVincent10 (Jan 27, 2012)

Marsh Fire... or Fire Frog


----------



## hookman (Nov 3, 2005)

*Name*

Rainbow warrior


----------



## devand (Jun 9, 2010)

Spicy Pickle


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

Fiesta mullet

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Bad bittch 5000


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

sherbert


----------



## Tx Swamp Sniper (Jan 9, 2011)

Aqua Venom


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Hot Money


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Mango tango


----------



## southTXwader (Sep 18, 2011)

Margaritaville for sure!


----------



## BCSurf (Jul 13, 2011)

Tidal Fire


----------



## fastfreddymustangs (Jul 8, 2011)

Electric Green Sunrise

Jungle Punch

Shamrock Shocker


----------



## humble one (Jan 31, 2011)

green ghost


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Monster melon


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Sunrise


----------



## Taal (Jun 16, 2009)

Tequila Salt and Lime


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

Monkey Puke


----------



## carwich (Jan 3, 2008)

lights out.......it has to be a bold name for that lure......


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Hydrilla gorilla


----------



## Tx Swamp Sniper (Jan 9, 2011)

Nuclear Napalm


----------



## masonb (Mar 31, 2010)

Miami Vice

Jungle juice

Salsa verde

Texas gator

Watermelon firetiger

Marsh mercenary

Swamp skeeter (or marsh mosquito, same thing)

Kamikaze

my apologies if these were already said


----------



## fastfreddymustangs (Jul 8, 2011)

J


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

Golden pepper.


----------



## carwich (Jan 3, 2008)

cha ching


----------



## k12 (Feb 4, 2012)

Green Tide


----------



## fastfreddymustangs (Jul 8, 2011)

j


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Guacamole Sunrise


----------



## plasticsnaks (Sep 22, 2009)

Bleeding avocado


----------



## fastfreddymustangs (Jul 8, 2011)

J


----------



## lbest (Feb 3, 2007)

Stop Light

Game Stopper


----------



## fastfreddymustangs (Jul 8, 2011)

Crazy Jalapeno


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

I think I would go with Fire Tiger....


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Mean Green


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

*Tidal Serge*

Tidal Fire


----------



## fastfreddymustangs (Jul 8, 2011)

Jalapeno Caliente


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Jalapeno Watermelon


----------



## txkngfish (Oct 13, 2010)

Devil Melon


----------



## Poncho (Oct 12, 2004)

Cajun Christmas


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Watermelon Inferno
Battle Cat


----------



## kmurf91 (Jun 3, 2011)

Firemouth Mullet?


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

firetreuse


----------



## Smokindrag (Jan 19, 2012)

Margarita Madness

Happy Hour


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Watermelon Bling or
Blingmelon


-mac-


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Hebert Fusion
Sunny Delight
Hot Mango


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Watermelon Madness..


----------



## TidalGuideCo (Oct 7, 2009)

Treefrog


----------



## 3rd coastgr (Nov 11, 2010)

Chameleon


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

Jalapeno Fart


----------



## water by design (Sep 20, 2010)

Section 8


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hot mango was a good one too... That was baytownboys idea..


----------



## jmachou (Aug 31, 2011)

Salvatrout said:


> Nuclear Melon


X2 I gotta say that's my favorite one ! 
I'm stumped


----------



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

Wonderful watermelon 
Wild tiger
Fire belly toad


----------



## Rickolitus (Jan 16, 2011)

watermelon drop


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

maniac salsa
fiesta texas
viva la costa (long live the coast)


----------



## fastfreddymustangs (Jul 8, 2011)

Storm Twister

Razor Mullet

Stage Freight


----------



## fishrmn27 (Mar 23, 2008)

Texas Sunrise


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

Trout candy


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

Mexican maniac


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Fiesta Fire


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*Green Gone Wild!!!*_


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

Nuclear sunrise!!


----------



## krose (Apr 10, 2007)

Jalapeno Lightning


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Fat Tuesday or Phat Tuesday Great looking bait guys, I think it looks like it's going to "bring the party!"


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Marshmelon
Marsh Melon



-mac-


----------



## crawfort (May 14, 2006)

Cotton Candy


----------



## mobandit (Apr 5, 2006)

Melon Juice

Watermelon Frenzy

Melonsicle


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

Liquid Lava


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Call it the Clown


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

Fire & Ice


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

phsyco melon


----------



## TeenWader (Oct 1, 2011)

Tiger Melon
Texas firetiger
Firetiger Beast
Nuclear watermelon


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

Toad stomp-r... why??? well thats the first thing that came to my mind.


----------



## carwich (Jan 3, 2008)

yahtzee


----------



## saltystephen (Jul 21, 2008)

*Names*

Matagorda magic or Laguna lime-aide


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Glittermelon
Gleaux melon...ok, ok, no more for me


-mac-


----------



## mobandit (Apr 5, 2006)

Melon Fuse


----------



## fastfreddymustangs (Jul 8, 2011)

Sonic Boom

Dooms Day Mullet


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Toxic Melon


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Saltwater Sherbet


----------



## Chad G (Feb 7, 2011)

Maniac Melon!


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Speckled Rind
Hot Treuse


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

Pico de Gallo


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

Texas Hurricane


----------



## TeenWader (Oct 1, 2011)

Marsh Melon
Matagorda gleux
Sexy melon
Texas tequilla


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Bleeding Pistachio

Cotton candy chartreuse


----------



## trout7 (Jan 17, 2012)

Green Machine


----------



## carwich (Jan 3, 2008)

passion fruit


----------



## limithunter (Mar 20, 2011)

Early Pearl


----------



## KingKillaTrout (Dec 24, 2011)

Maniac frog frenzy


----------



## hookman (Nov 3, 2005)

La Bamba


----------



## KingKillaTrout (Dec 24, 2011)

Maniac frog fire


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Mellon fire tiger


----------



## wallhanger (Apr 10, 2009)

Tejano tea
Mango moon
Moonshine


----------



## fastfreddymustangs (Jul 8, 2011)

Time Bomb

Marsh Killer

Texas Trout Stalker


----------



## FosterFish (Apr 9, 2011)

And the winner is TRINITY TEASE!


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*My Suggestions*

The new bait has the color of a mango, and also the Rastafarian colors.

Mango Mullet, or Maniac Mango :cop:

Mango Madness :bounce:

Rasta Mullet :shamrock:

Jamaica Me Crazy :cheers:


----------



## limithunter (Mar 20, 2011)

Cherokee Jack


----------



## hookman (Nov 3, 2005)

Magic mojo
Loco lizard


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

illegal alien


----------



## backwater (Jan 4, 2007)

Texas Sunrise


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

MarshMellon


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Green Geaux


----------



## wallhanger (Apr 10, 2009)

Sangria
Sangria wine


----------



## Pasquale06 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Tidal Serge*

Nitrotic Pickle

Lime Twisted Fire

Lime twisted Sunrise

Jungle Fever

Tropical Sunrise

Tropical Mango

Mango Juice

Tropical Sensation


----------



## seadriftbayrat (Mar 19, 2006)

Green Booger

Tutti Fruiti

Lemon Limetruse


----------



## SippinTexas (Sep 27, 2011)

Texas Rita

Sent from my ADR6350 using Xparent Red Tapatalk


----------



## Pasquale06 (Apr 19, 2009)

Mac Attack

Blown Portion

Pescado Loco


----------



## Shell-Shocked (Jan 24, 2011)

"Just Add Salt"


----------



## 1lazyasian (Sep 16, 2011)

Mango delight
Sour melon
Trout smacker


----------



## timbo651 (Feb 16, 2009)

Pool fart


----------



## hookman (Nov 3, 2005)

Roasted pepper
Godzilla


----------



## Surf-N-It (Jul 9, 2009)

Coastal Candy


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

*Roux-Ga-Roux*


----------



## mobandit (Apr 5, 2006)

Melonade


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Poltergeist 

Pico de gallo


----------



## pwrstrkr (Oct 5, 2010)

disco gleaux

disqueaux

swimmin' sherbert

autumn foliage


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

Texas Tomato


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Crazy Cactus


----------



## BlueHeron (Dec 20, 2011)

Caribbean Cola
Flats Cane
Back lake Punch
Gut's Punch
Sugar PoP


----------



## Hogie70 (Aug 20, 2009)

carwich said:


> Game Over.....because thats what its gonna be when we start chuncking that bad boyyyyyyyyyy.....


X2 Game Over!!!


----------



## diaz-boy (Jan 20, 2012)

Picosito!!!!
Meaning small but HOT!!!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Watermelon sunrise

Firemellon


----------



## Fishinista (Jan 24, 2011)

PepperBelly


----------



## itemsports (Apr 17, 2009)

*Fire Melon*

Fire Melon


----------



## nitrofish (Jul 31, 2006)

Mango Habanero Mullet


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

Melolicious


----------



## hookman (Nov 3, 2005)

Tiger blood


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

Wada Melon.

Spicy Pickle is purty good!


----------



## BNETT (Feb 22, 2010)

Melo nova


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

Nuclear apple 

Radio active


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Aqua Melon

Aqua Fire

Aqua Sunrise

Aqua-mullet

Bleeding Sea


----------



## Fishingcajun (Feb 6, 2012)

Sunburned Gecko


----------



## Smokindrag (Jan 19, 2012)

The Texas Grinch


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

sludge back
tx salt-n-lime


----------



## hightide82 (Dec 2, 2011)

Texas fire.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 26, 2009)

tropicana now n later


----------



## rouguerunner (Apr 28, 2010)

Carnival (pron. Kar Nee Vahl) - because it looks like something out mardi gras in Rio

Polly Wanna - looks like some parrots I've seen

Toxic Frog

Bob Marley


----------



## 1SS2NV (Feb 28, 2008)

"KERMIT" - Because That fat HOG Miss Piggy is always after that green fellow.


----------



## mr crab (Feb 13, 2009)

*Melon Bomb*

Melon Bomb


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Smooth Pimpin


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

Ripened Tomato

Ripened Mango 

Redbelly Greenback

Texas Layered Dip

Royg (red, orange, yellow, green)


----------



## Finney Bay (Jun 25, 2010)

Watermelon Meltdown


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Dorado Loco


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

Hot flash


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mango Loco


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

Tidal Surge Sherbert
Citrus Sherbert
Poisonous Dart *Frog*


----------



## jhua (May 13, 2011)

Habanero Mullet


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

Flaming Ice


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Whackatabacky

Wild Thang

Christmas Tree

Texas Two Step

Kryptonite 

Diablo Loco (Crazy Devil)


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Bailey Mullet


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Spanish Salsa....


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

Mullicious Mullet


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Gator Getter

Sow Stringer.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Loco verde

Verde flash


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Rippin_drag said:


> Loco verde
> 
> Verde flash


The Whacker.


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

Liquid Fire


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

ChiliPepper


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

"The Sow Salsa"


----------



## carwich (Jan 3, 2008)

Eye Candy.....game over..send me my maniacs..lol


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Psycho Piranha or just piranha


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

Ganja

or 

Jamaican Juice


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

Fusion


----------



## carwich (Jan 3, 2008)

Just Add Water


----------



## shalor57 (Feb 24, 2005)

Gator hater


----------



## Korajun (Nov 22, 2010)

watermelon fire


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

StangGang said:


> Pico de Gallo


ahhh on page 13 no less.. like it..

my alternate is

Spanish Fly... or just call it Jose'


----------



## Korajun (Nov 22, 2010)

Lonestar Provoker


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

*Melloncholy Mullet*


----------



## capt mikie (Feb 22, 2005)

Neon Carrot


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Watermelon candy

Or

Candied/candy watermelon


----------



## redfish5469 (Jul 15, 2005)

Gatcha Green
WooHoo Green
Hot Stuff Green


----------



## Korajun (Nov 22, 2010)

Candy Apple Fire


----------



## fastfreddymustangs (Jul 8, 2011)

Bingo Sunrise

Coastal Lazy Larry


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Fiesta mullet

Fiesta fire


----------



## eastmattycjh (Jul 22, 2008)

Marino Mullet (first thing I thought of was the Miami Dolphins)


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

what about magic fire?


----------



## Alaska (Jan 24, 2012)

Firebelly frog


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks for the replys. We will sort thru them and pick out the ones we like. Then I will put up another post with a poll. Be watching for next post and please cast your vote. Thanks to everyone for participating.
www.tidalsurgelures.com


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Salsa Verde



Arriba Verde!



Fire n Lime


----------



## DrumRunSteve (Oct 1, 2005)

Swamp Thing
Texas Melons


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

Laguna Sunrise


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

The finals are in. Check for next post with poll. 
Please cast your vote.


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

Aquatic sunrise


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Metallic BubbleGum

BubbleGum Flake

MAngo Glitter

Texas Trash


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Mushroom Flashback


----------



## momiller69 (Sep 6, 2011)

Funky Chicken


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Hot Momma


----------



## smellinfishy (Aug 26, 2011)

Rainbow Brite


----------



## Wader76 (Jul 12, 2009)

Watermelon crawl
Envy
Electric envy
Watermelon disco
Electric watermelon
Massive melon
Green Titan


Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

geaux melon since it resembles geaux glow


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

stop n gleaux


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

The Green machine


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Mexican Flag


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Watermelon Magic


----------



## LuckyAg (Aug 2, 2006)

*Habanero Vaquero*


----------



## TeenWader (Oct 1, 2011)

I'snt this over?


----------



## catch-n-eat fish company (Nov 27, 2011)

One hitter quitter!!!!


----------



## jomann79 (Jun 4, 2011)

Lava lime


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

seabo said:


> firetreuse ineventthiscolormakessemifinaluseemustsupply1packoflurestoseabohimselflol...[/QUOTE]wtg!:rotfl:


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 5, 2012)

Christmas Swirl


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 5, 2012)

Christmas Candy


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

,


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Laguna Wild Fire
Fire Finger Mullet
Fire Melon
GGR - Green Gold Red
Aurora Sunset
Salty Musky


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

This one is already being voted on. Will post a new contest later. 
Thanks


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Winning Name*

#1 - Rampage
#2 - Danceing Mango :shamrock:


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

Mexican Hat Dance


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

this contest has been over for six months!


----------



## dpeck (Apr 19, 2012)

Watermelon Fire


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Return of the living dead


----------



## ShadyCajin (Oct 18, 2011)

Maniac Mexican Flag


----------



## ShadyCajin (Oct 18, 2011)

Green & Red fish are dead


----------



## ShadyCajin (Oct 18, 2011)

Maniac Mean Red and Green


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

I guess they like the practice


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

sea ray said:


> I guess they like the practice


Really Sloooooooooowwwwwwwwww readers. sad3sm


----------



## Rickolitus (Jan 16, 2011)

watermelon twist


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> this contest has been over for six months!


Shhhhhhh! Maybe this will keep them busy and they won't reproduce.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Marsh Melon
(dont tell them i won the contest six months ago)


-mac-


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

This one is over Guys. But we do have another contest going check it out. 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=432119


----------



## dodgerblu59 (Jul 4, 2012)

No Fair R1G2!


----------



## brp73 (Oct 26, 2010)

Wildfire


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Mediterranean mullet


----------



## grouper150 (Oct 24, 2006)

ManiacMoney


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

Peas n carrots


----------



## CaptJadams (Jul 27, 2012)

Nuclear mullet


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

6 months old


-mac-


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> 6 months old
> 
> -mac-


Thats a funny name:cop:


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Fire Mullet


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Is this thread every going to die contest is over a long time ago


----------



## Bayrat123 (Jul 30, 2009)

Fire Crotch

When is the winner being announced? What for it... What for it.....


----------



## MurDoc04 (May 26, 2011)

Green apple bandit


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Melon for dinner


----------



## Chase'n red tail (Jun 30, 2012)

Christmas Tree


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Chase'n red tail said:


> Christmas Tree


You almost won! It was nearly december when this contest was over!!!

Its still funny this thread is still kickin

-mac-


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Viva la Mexico!!!!


----------



## Cubanru13 (Oct 26, 2011)

Praying mantis


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Dos Equis


----------



## joelopee (Jun 7, 2012)

pico de gallo or hot salsa


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Frankenstein!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Silver Bullet 
(this thread needs to be shot with one so maybe it will die)


-mac-


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

"Crazy Quac"
As in crazu guacamoloe salad...


----------



## fishintell (Jun 4, 2012)

maniacal mexican mullet


----------



## texastailchasers (Aug 1, 2012)

Gladiator green


----------



## Trent (Jul 25, 2012)

Spicy Watermelon


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Mac melon


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

fishin shallow said:


> Mac melon


Thats a winner fo sho

-mac-


----------



## DynaTrak (Jul 10, 2012)

Green Chili Pepper :doowapsta


----------



## Cubanru13 (Oct 26, 2011)

Fire green chile


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Mac on a chain


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Rippin_drag said:


> Mac on a chain


Another winner!!!!
Man, we are going to have to get the tidal surge crew to pour around the clock to keep up with all these free maniac mullets!!!







This thread is so old that the 12" trout i caught on this "marsh melon" maniac mullet is already a 38" world record swimming around in Rockport!!!
You guys better win this contest and get to chunking some of these top secret baits, this is the only color this trophy eats!!!!

-mac-


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Chicken on a melon...oops, wrong thread!


----------



## hitide610 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Think I got it*

Rainglo chicken! Whatever you guys decide, it looks amazing!


----------



## Texmex1951 (Aug 13, 2012)

Frog in a blender...


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Cool Runnings!


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Mac 'N Cheese


----------



## El Trucha Rey (Jul 29, 2012)

You guys are gonna win for sure.


----------



## ftorres (May 20, 2012)

Watermullen


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Really. LOL. It's over check out the new contest.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

---------- The End ------------------------
-----------------------------------------------


----------



## Bayrat123 (Jul 30, 2009)

I thought the contest was for who ever made the 300th post????????????


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

I win


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=432119

Check this one.


----------



## reddrummer (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks like a Mexican Flag, how about Tex-Mex?


----------



## az2323 (Aug 8, 2009)

Blazin' Avacado!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Not again!! The contest was over looooooong ago!
No mas! Al fine! The end! Ill bet more people start guessing even after this. Too funny


-mac-


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd call it Mac-xican Magic. I win.


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

apple jacks


----------



## ShadyCajin (Oct 18, 2011)

Green dreamsicle !!!!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

The zombie thread of the year!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Holy ****


-mac-


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

Smack see what you started.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Holy ****
> 
> -mac-


Wow! Mac you should have entered that name in the original contest! Finalist for sure

LOL


----------



## troutslayer3 (Apr 23, 2008)

Soooo..... What color name won?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I entered about twenty names but "marsh melon" won me seven maniacs to add to my nearly 100 lure tidal surge collection. 


-mac-


----------



## texascorky1 (Mar 15, 2007)

Green Lantern


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

Mexi mullet

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## golffisherbob (Aug 11, 2005)

*hmmmm....*

Mango Trout Taffey
Chartruse Trout Taffey
3 Alarm Trout Taffey

Good looking lure....should catch a lot.

:doowapsta


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I thought this color combo already had a name in the fishing lure world.

"Fire Tiger"

Why not just acll it what it is so we will know what you are talking about......???


----------



## jd99problems (Sep 20, 2009)

Neopolitan
Fire biscuit
Fire Trident


----------

